# Citronella Warning



## Perissa (18 May 2008)

A qualified aromatherapist wrote on another forum so I thought I'd post it here.



Its dangers have been proven time and time again over years and years but as essential oils and their manufacture/use have not been subject to the same testing procedures as chemicals it hasn't been made official by anyone outside the aromatherapy governing body! YET!

OK - Citronella causes Hyperphotosensitivity - thats a mouthful!

It causes skin cancer basically!

The new ruling is so that it can only be used by a QUALIFIED aromatherapist (about BL**DY time!)

Its one of a few oils that must NEVER EVER be used in sun light, it causes changes to occur under the skin out of sight often leading to skin cancer. and changes in cells throughout the body!

For so many years I have been horrified when reading home made fly spray recipes - the recommended SAFE dilution of Citronella is one drop per litre of base product ie water/oil etc and MUST ALWAYS be used with an emulsifier for it to be safe!

There are many other oils which are just as effective and are SAFE for your beasties

I am a fully qualified Equine and Human Aromatherapist.

Secondly this did not start out as an EU thing - its something the aromatherapy councils have been campaigning about for years and at last someone is listening and doing something about it.

Next, skin cancer is not the only possible damage but one of 1000's including

Tumors

Eye sight problems including extreme sensitivity to the sun

Poor absorption of vitamins

Deformities to unborn foals

Extreme sensitivity to the sun resulting in sun burn that looks like you've poured a kettle of boiling water over them.

Liver damage similar to Ragwort

Extreme reactions to drug/medicines such as vaccinations and antibiotics.

Sweet-itch - especially nasty because its a bit like putting salt in an ulcer when citronella hits inflamed skin.

This is to name but a few.

BUT some people don't like to think that they have been doing something wrong so they refuse to accept it as true and will continue using it for as long as they can.


----------



## sarahwilkes (18 May 2008)

which oils should we use then?


----------



## millerj (18 May 2008)

any suggestions for a home made repellent without?


----------



## Gorgeous George (18 May 2008)

some suggestions for something without would be great, I can't afford to buy repellents and my homemade one seemed to work a treat - now I'm concerned.


----------



## Donkeymad (18 May 2008)

I think that, when used CORRECTLY, it is reasonably safe, at least I hope so.
Then again, why do you think DEET was replaced by Citronella so many years back?


----------



## rema (18 May 2008)

Thanks for the warning.I have always made my own fly repellant.I use 10ml of citronella to 2 ltrs of vinegar,cold tea.Do you think that is diluted enough??.


----------



## Parkranger (18 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks for the warning.I have always made my own fly repellant.I use 10ml of citronella to 2 ltrs of vinegar,cold tea.Do you think that is diluted enough??. 

[/ QUOTE ]

10ml??  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Surely you should only use a couple of drops per 1/2 litre with essential oils?


----------



## rema (18 May 2008)

That is what i have always used after getting the recipe out of Horse and Pony magazine back in the eighties.


----------



## Irishcobs (18 May 2008)

Surely Cironella is safer than kerosene (barbecue lighter fluid) mixed with water, which is what one magazine says to use?


----------



## Coffee_Bean (18 May 2008)

I bought a fly spray containing citronella yesterday........


----------



## Gemsie (18 May 2008)

Hi There Perissa, please can you make some recommendations about what is best to use? Your post has really concerned me, I lost a mare last year due to Melanoma's which grew very rapidly and I have always used a citronella based fly repellant - I certainly wont be doing so now - if you could post info regarding other safe oils to help repel flies I would be very grateful...


----------



## the watcher (18 May 2008)

Interesting  but one person's opinion. Does anybody know of a scientific basis for some of these claims? I only add 3-4 drops per litre of my fly spray so not too concerned)


----------



## JM07 (18 May 2008)

i replaced citronella with lavender oil and jif lemon years ago...


----------



## Perissa (18 May 2008)

I'm not the person who wrote it.  I stopped using it years ago when I noticed it says POISON on the bottle with a warning to not allow it to come into contact with skin - and what are (were) we all doing spraying all over our horses skin!

"A qualified aromatherapist wrote on another forum so I thought I'd post it here."

It has been suggested that you simply substitute Citronella with Lemon Essence.


----------



## Natch (18 May 2008)

JM07 - sounds intereting, recipe please!


----------



## suestowford (18 May 2008)

I have used it on myself before now. One day I put some on my face and went out poo picking. It was sunny but I forgot to put on my usual wide-brimmed hat. The next day my face was puffed up like a balloon. I won't be doing that again.
I use lavender now, also tea tree oil, but heavily diluted.


----------



## rema (18 May 2008)

QR--
I have just looked at the Citronella bottle and it dosen't say any where on the bottle that it is poison.
Infact it has on the label 

For use in aromatherapy and for use as an insect repellant when applied to the skin.
It is made by a company called Thornton + Ross.

Now i'm completely confused


----------



## Perissa (18 May 2008)

I haven't bought it for years but I promise you it did say that on the bottle - bought from the chemist.


----------



## rema (18 May 2008)

Oh god please dont think i am questioning your statement about your label saying poison.I am not i'm just a tad confused.Which to be honest dosen't take alot.


----------



## YorksG (18 May 2008)

We stopped using it years ago, because I had a dreadful alergic reaction to it, similar to asthma.


----------



## Faithkat (18 May 2008)

Hmmm  . . .  interesting.  This is copied and pasted from :  http://www.deltaexports.com/delta/despecials/nl5.asp

NATURE USUALLY places an antidote near the poison. Citronella is native to an insect infested area of Sri Lanka where disease carrying mosquitoes breed. The pungent lemon scent of this grass repells mosq-uitoes. Citronellas principal constituents geraniol &amp; citronellol are powerful anti-septics, hence its extensive use by manufacturers in household disinfectants, the soap preparations and insect repellants.


----------



## merlinsquest (18 May 2008)

Is the emulsifier the washing up liquid that you are supposed to add?????


----------



## Donkeymad (18 May 2008)

QR

The  _only_  reason Citronella was banned from fly repellants was because a few horses and humans are allergic to it. It therefore became necessary to test and 'Licence' it which, with the testing required, would cost £thousands. No single company was prepared to do this as it would not be to their own benefit, hence it was not tested, not Licenced therefore 'banned'
It is also very interesting that ONE horse fly-repellant manufacturer has somehow managed to get a fly repellant with it Licensed.

It is essential with ALL esential oils, that they are diluted enough and that there must be a suitable 'carrier' (such as a small amount of meths)


Incidentally, does nobody else think it 'odd' that a report such as this is written by someone who will PROFIT from the banning of Citronella Oil? (I know, I'm such a cynic)


----------



## moodiestmare (18 May 2008)

There isn't any in my fly spray but unless you stoke hair backwards surely it won't touch the skin anyway(?)


----------



## SirenaXVI (18 May 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
QR

The  _only_  reason Citronella was banned from fly repellants was because a few horses and humans are allergic to it. It therefore became necessary to test and 'Licence' it which, with the testing required, would cost £thousands. No single company was prepared to do this as it would not be to their own benefit, hence it was not tested, not Licenced therefore 'banned'
It is also very interesting that ONE horse fly-repellant manufacturer has somehow managed to get a fly repellant with it Licensed.

It is essential with ALL esential oils, that they are diluted enough and that there must be a suitable 'carrier' (such as a small amount of meths)


Incidentally, does nobody else think it 'odd' that a report such as this is written by someone who will PROFIT from the banning of Citronella Oil? (I know, I'm such a cynic) 

[/ QUOTE ]

That is also my understanding DM.

Also agree that it is 'odd' and I must be a cynic too.  It's actually made me a little angry reading this post, speak with enough 'authority' and people will believe anything.


----------



## Fantasy_World (19 May 2008)

QR I use Citronella in my fly spray recipes and will continue to do so regardless of what others may 'claim' against using the essential oil. In my case citronella is used sparingly one reason being that the smell is so strong. As someone who helped my mum with her written portfolio and research whilst studying for a certificate in aromatherapy and massage techniques years ago, added to the fact that I do practice the use of essential oils within my home ( and have done for a number of years) then I do not feel intimidated by one individual posting claims about the dangers of using one particular essential oil.
Almost all essential oils have the ability to be potentially harmful or irritant if not used correctly.
I would much rather use a product that has been derived from a natural source than one which has been prepared synthetically any day. 
To be honest I dislike using any form of commercially based insecticide or weedkiller or any chemical because in my own personal opinion they are not natural. 
I prefer to stick to my oils and if that includes citronella then so be it. 
Caroline


----------

